# have anyone had any problems using Stihl mix oil in Husqvarna`s chainsaws ?



## The Count (Jan 26, 2011)

I know from reading that some of you say it is ok;
I also know that you say the same ratio 1:50
Is there anyone that constantly uses Stihl oil in Husky`s saws ?
thanks


----------



## hmmach1 (Jan 26, 2011)

Used stihl oil in ALL (stihl,husky.poulan,mcculloh,homelite) my saws with no problems at all.


----------



## The Count (Jan 26, 2011)

thanks man.
I know that Husky dealers say to use only Husky; I kinda have few liters of Stihl oil.
thanks.


----------



## Cliff R (Jan 26, 2011)

+1

Never had any issues, but I use 2.0 gallons to a bottle instead of 2.5 gallons. Keep the saw(s) in good tune, sharp chain and well maintained and you will have zero issues anyplace with either type of oil.......Cliff


----------



## The Count (Jan 26, 2011)

Cliff R said:


> +1
> 
> Never had any issues, but I use 2.0 gallons to a bottle instead of 2.5 gallons. Keep the saw(s) in good tune, sharp chain and well maintained and you will have zero issues anyplace with either type of oil.......Cliff


 
why ? just in case ?
doesn`t it smoke ?


----------



## PLMCRZY (Jan 26, 2011)

I use echo oil in my stihl......its all oil put it in the gas and run it.....


----------



## CentaurG2 (Jan 26, 2011)

Nope. Husky oil works fine in stihls and stihl oil works fine in huskys. I don’t know what your situation is but I would run a full synthetic (if available) like stihl ultra at 50:1. If you cant find Ultra see if you can get Husky XP oil. It is a semisynthetic and I would run it at 50:1 as well. I don’t like stihl dino oil (orange bottle). It is some dirty stuff.


----------



## The Count (Jan 26, 2011)

I have Stihl oil that I bought for the chinsese saw; it is red and the bottle is silver.
I ask this Q`s coz I have one bottle of Husky oil that sais 1:33 mix and the Husky dealer sold me a story about how Stifl oil damages the Husky engine due to different rpm etc.


----------



## subhunter (Jan 26, 2011)

CentaurG2 said:


> I don’t like stihl dino oil (orange bottle). It is some dirty stuff.


 
Just curious as to what you mean? I use the orange bottle and the ultra both and have had no issues with either.


----------



## chucker (Jan 26, 2011)

*apples and ??*

fords only start with chevy batteries!!!! chevy,s only run on citgo gas!! ???? use what ever works for your situation..


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 26, 2011)

The Count said:


> I have Stihl oil that I bought for the chinsese saw; it is red and the bottle is silver.
> I ask this Q`s coz I have one bottle of Husky oil that sais 1:33 mix and the Husky dealer sold me a story about how Stifl oil damages the Husky engine due to different rpm etc.



I am sure that lots of BS like that hae been said - just make sure that the oil is high quality fully synthetic 2-stoke oil, and you will be fine.

It may be a good idea to re-check the carb adjustment if, you change brand for some reason.


----------



## nmurph (Jan 26, 2011)

don't use the echo oil. it is known to cause to make saws last forever and lose power.

hunter, orange oil is said to cause problems with carbon deposits. i have switched to ultra a couple of years ago. i don't have any problems with screens and that two-stroke smell is gone.....i kinda miss that smell, it reminds me of the dirt bike days.


----------



## subhunter (Jan 26, 2011)

I never had heard that before. Thanks for the info Murph


----------



## Cliff R (Jan 26, 2011)

why ? just in case ?
doesn`t it smoke ? 

I like making sure there is plenty of lubrication to the vital components.

No engine related problems to date with any of my saws. The 480CD had been in service since 1980, runs as good today as it did when it was purchased, on a steady diet of Husqvarna or Stihl mix one bottle to appr 2 gallons of premium fuel. Still has the stock spark plug in it as well, never gets carboned up, etc.....Cliff


----------



## The Count (Jan 26, 2011)

this is a bottle that my father bought +1 year ago from Husqvarna dealer
it has no more oil in it but I found it a d was wondering.
it seems stupid to ask, but could oil differ from country to country? my money are 99,99% on NO


----------



## CentaurG2 (Jan 26, 2011)

subhunter said:


> Just curious as to what you mean? I use the orange bottle and the ultra both and have had no issues with either.


 
Compared to the full synthetic or semi synthetic, I find it tends to produce a lot more smoke/stink and leave heavier deposits of carbon. That stuff was a nightmare in my 4-mixers and old Suzuki 2 stokes but it does work. Funny but a lot of stihl dealers around here only carry the orange bottles. I guess the figure Ultra is too expensive.


----------



## The Count (Jan 26, 2011)

apparently is a low smoke oil.


----------



## mama (Jan 26, 2011)

*oil*

I use stihl oil in all my saws, no problem.


----------



## Bob Wright (Jan 26, 2011)

The Count said:


> the Husky dealer sold me a story about how Stifl oil damages the Husky engine due to different rpm etc.


 
Now that's funny...Bob


----------



## slipknot (Jan 26, 2011)

Thats an old bottle of husky oil


----------



## The Count (Jan 26, 2011)

LOL
actually I was thinking of that; that the dealer had lots of bottles left from before the war and when my dad entered he found a customer.


----------



## nmurph (Jan 26, 2011)

The Count said:


> ....the Husky dealer sold me a story about how Stifl oil damages the Husky engine due to different rpm etc.



Count, i have a really nice, old house, some even call it a castle, for sale in your neck (ha! ha!) of the woods. i will make you a sweet deal if you are interested.


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 26, 2011)

The Count said:


> LOL
> actually I was thinking of that; that the dealer had lots of bottles left from before the war and when my dad entered he found a customer.


 
WW I or WW II? :glasses-cool:

.....at least it is *old*, and probably not synthetic. Don't use them in saws if you find more bottles.


----------



## The Count (Jan 26, 2011)

@Niko: I won`t use it but the thing is that the 1:33 spec, corroborated with the husky guy BS kinda made me thinking, you know? I do have some Stihl oil left and I will use it in my new 346; just wanted to make sure.


----------



## jmethodrose (Jan 26, 2011)

your new 346xp will be fine on 50:1 either stihl or husky oil, as long as the oil is reasonably new! That bottle is much older than a year, don't be using that. 

I run Stihl Ultra at 50:1 in my 346xp, and never had a problem.


----------



## Chris J. (Jan 26, 2011)

The newest Husqvarna chainsaws should only be ran with Husqvarna two-cycle oil. Beginning in November of 2010 Husqvarna began installing a sensor system that is able to detect if the oil is any brand other than Husqvarna. 

The system is supposed to cause the saw to stop and not restart until only Husqvarna oil is detected in the mix. There are reports, denied by Husqvarna for reasons that will be obvious, that the system sometimes fails. In most cases the saws will continue to run, but very poorly. In some rare cases the system will cause the mix to separate, and the non-Husqvarna oil will be purged through the exhaust system, causing the chainsaw to run on straight gasoline.

To date Husqvarna has rejected warranty claims related to their exclusive system. Their position, unofficial since Husqvarna will not acknowledge problems with the sensor system, is it is the responsibility of the operator to notice a drop in the performance of the chainsaw and take appropriate precautions before damage to the engine occurs.

Husqvarna has not yet given their oil sensor system an official name. According to engineers involved in the project, who wish to remain unnamed, the working name for this system is Corrective Rejection And Protection (CRAP).











Disclaimers:

1. This oil related post has not been approved by GASoline71.

2. This post is not based on facts.


----------



## striperswaper (Jan 26, 2011)

is it OK to use amsoil in my blue max, can't find any blue max oil in the states...
my saw has the 14" and 20" blades and want to cut some wood?


----------



## promac850 (Jan 26, 2011)

Anybody use Royal Purple synthetic snowmobile oil? Just curious if that would work well or not. I use it in the Ski-Doo's. They run excellent on that stuff.


----------



## The Count (Jan 26, 2011)

jmethodrose said:


> your new 346xp will be fine on 50:1 either stihl or husky oil, as long as the oil is reasonably new! That bottle is much older than a year, don't be using that.
> 
> I run Stihl Ultra at 50:1 in my 346xp, and never had a problem.


 
I have bought it this summer but I don`t know what kind of oil it is; next tome I`ll go to the place I left it I`ll look.


----------



## The Count (Jan 26, 2011)

Chris J. said:


> The newest Husqvarna chainsaws should only be ran with Husqvarna two-cycle oil. Beginning in November of 2010 Husqvarna began installing a sensor system that is able to detect if the oil is any brand other than Husqvarna.
> 
> The system is supposed to cause the saw to stop and not restart until only Husqvarna oil is detected in the mix. There are reports, denied by Husqvarna for reasons that will be obvious, that the system sometimes fails. In most cases the saws will continue to run, but very poorly. In some rare cases the system will cause the mix to separate, and the non-Husqvarna oil will be purged through the exhaust system, causing the chainsaw to run on straight gasoline.
> 
> ...


 



LOL
dude. It is not hard to understand why Husky dealers are giving BS advices. prolly they make more money selling wearables than chainsaws.


----------



## mikefunaro (Jan 26, 2011)

Oils vary country to country or at least continent to continent, though their "recipe" may be the same. I was told that the husqvarna XP mix was made with a design or recipe that came from a German oil tech company.


----------



## dave k (Jan 26, 2011)

I run all mine on Stihl Ultra with the up side of less fumes & easier starting . For the last couple of weeks my 266 XP & 61 are being worked hard on a felling job alongside my 044 & 056 Super same mix no problems.


----------



## Little Al (Jan 27, 2011)

CentaurG2 said:


> Nope. Husky oil works fine in stihls and stihl oil works fine in huskys. I don’t know what your situation is but I would run a full synthetic (if available) like stihl ultra at 50:1. If you cant find Ultra see if you can get Husky XP oil. It is a semisynthetic and I would run it at 50:1 as well. I don’t like stihl dino oil (orange bottle). It is some dirty stuff.


 
I don`t usually use Stihl oil as I can buy Castrol 100% synthectic cheaper than Stihl New guy opened up a saw shop fairly local & had an opening sale Stihl oil in the clear bottle & red oil. Reading the label it doesn`t state if it is mineral or syn no api ratings etc.just to mix 50/1 Question, is this mineral or syn oil ? as I don`t want to use if its not syn or semi syn


----------



## buzz sawyer (Jan 27, 2011)

Well,,, after one tank with Stihl oil in my Husky 268, the side covers are starting to turn light gray. Hope I can polish it back to orange.


----------



## stipes (Jan 27, 2011)

I been using Stihl oil in every saw I have and not a issue with me....I switched to the Ultra last year just to see if there was any change...In fact the little 346xp and the Jred2186 loves it!!!


----------



## CentaurG2 (Jan 27, 2011)

Little Al said:


> I don`t usually use Stihl oil as I can buy Castrol 100% synthectic cheaper than Stihl New guy opened up a saw shop fairly local & had an opening sale Stihl oil in the clear bottle & red oil. Reading the label it doesn`t state if it is mineral or syn no api ratings etc.just to mix 50/1 Question, is this mineral or syn oil ? as I don`t want to use if its not syn or semi syn


 
Not too sure about the overseas market but here in the states, stihl markets a dino oil (orange) a semi-synthetic (black), and a full synthetic white (Ultra) now in a silver bottle. If you oil is from stihl designed for small air cooled engines, I would used it up and then switch to a full synthetic and designed for chainsaws.


----------



## Little Al (Jan 28, 2011)

CentaurG2 said:


> Not too sure about the overseas market but here in the states, stihl markets a dino oil (orange) a semi-synthetic (black), and a full synthetic white (Ultra) now in a silver bottle. If you oil is from stihl designed for small air cooled engines, I would used it up and then switch to a full synthetic and designed for chainsaws.


 
Thanks for that info. After making some enquires of the forest service. I have come up with the following. In FRANCE[europe?] ultra is known as Super HP, Trans/white bottle, green oil. The clear bottle ,Red oil is mineral. there seems only to be the 2 types. Most of my local outlets only stock the Red oil.


----------

